# Протрузия диска L5-S1 до 7мм



## mmn (1 Янв 2008)

Всем добрый день.

В общем проблема у меня следующая: периодически возникает ноющая боль в пояснице, особенно после физ. нагрузок на поясницу типа такскания тяжестей или длительных поездок на авто. Через некоторое время боль немного стихает, я в профилактических целях начинаю делать раз в день-два гимнастику, потом когда боль уходит совсем со временем гимнастика забрасывается, и после очередных нагрузок боль появляется снова. Три недели назад решил сделать МР-томограмму. Выдержка из заключения:
"-задне-срединная протрузия диска L5-S1 размерами до 7мм;
равномерные задне-фораминальные протрузии дисков L3-4 и L4-5 размерами до 2мм и 3мм соответственно"
(Небольшое отступление. Поискал в интернете протрузии до 7мм - ничего не нашел, грыжи 7мм - пожалуйста, а о протрузиях такого размере никаких упоминаний. И возникает у меня два вопроса:
1) Как считается размер протрузии? Смотрел собственную томограмму - если считать от диска S1, то размер один, а если от L5 - другой.
2) Может кто объяснит, как на томограмме различают протрузию и грыжу?)

Врач, писавший заключение рекомендовал обратиться к невропатологу, но я сейчас нахожусь за границей и возможность найти грамотного невропатолога минимальна, плюс языковой барьер в медицинской области тоже наверняка даст о себе знать.

О себе: возраст - 25, рост - 188, вес - 74. Несколько лет назад зимой достаточно болезненно упал и ударил копчик. Сходил к травматологу, сделал рентген, врач посмотрел и сказал, что ничего страшного, просто сильный ушиб. С тех пор как раз и стали появляться боли в пояснице. Правда стоит заметить, что в работе у меня преобладает сидячий образ и это тоже накладывает отпечаток. Через пару лет после падения снова ходил к травматологу и снова мне сказали, что ничего особенного, тренируйте мышцы спины. Спину как и другие мышцы я тренировал, естественно без возможности делать приседы со штангой, поднятие штанги стоя и жими ногами. Но боль в пояснице все равно появляется.

Подскажите, куда идти лечиться, чего делать нужно, чего можно, а чего категорически нельзя. В принципе есть возможность съездить в Москву или Питер ненадолго, но предварительно хотелось бы узнать куда там обращаться, и как много времени займут лечебные процедуры.


----------



## nopain (2 Янв 2008)

Ответ, что есть что на снимках, целесообразно получить у специалиста, выдавшего заключение, пусть объяснит свои формулировки.

Число и характер вопросов говорит о том, что Вы неглубоко читали форум. Зачем кто-то будет отвечать на вопрос, который уже разбирался одним, двумя сообщениями ниже (раньше)?


----------



## Ell (2 Янв 2008)

mmn написал(а):


> Врач, писавший заключение рекомендовал обратиться к невропатологу, но я сейчас нахожусь за границей
> 
> Подскажите, куда идти лечиться



простите, а кто Вас на МРТ послал? На вопрос - куда - ответа нет, исходя из Вашего первого объяснения.


----------



## mmn (2 Янв 2008)

nopain написал(а):


> Ответ, что есть что на снимках, целесообразно получить у специалиста, выдавшего заключение, пусть объяснит свои формулировки.


Ответы у специалиста, делавшего заключение, получены были на те вопросы, которые задавались в момент выдачи этого самого заключения. Однако как это обычно бывает, сразу все вопросы придумать невозможно, а сейчас идти к этому человеку нету возможности, т.к. расстояние между нами 4500км.  



nopain написал(а):


> Число и характер вопросов говорит о том, что Вы неглубоко читали форум. Зачем кто-то будет отвечать на вопрос, который уже разбирался одним, двумя сообщениями ниже (раньше)?


Я конечно не весь форум осилил, но некоторое количество топиков прежде, чем создавать новый прочитал. И естественно я на 100% был уверен в появлении постов о нежелании отвечать, подобных вашему. 
Про протрузию до 7мм я нашел только один топик https://www.medhouse.ru/forum3/thread1196.html и тот практически годичной давности, за год же возможно что-то изменилось.
Ну и кроме того, я считаю, что человеческий организм - штука достаточно уникальная и индивидуальная, и соответственно алгоритмы его восстановления тоже достаточно индивидуальны, хотя и имеют много чего общего.

Добавлено через 5 минут 


Ell написал(а):


> простите, а кто Вас на МРТ послал? На вопрос - куда - ответа нет, исходя из Вашего первого объяснения.


На МРТ никто не посылал. Просто в очередную поездку в родной Новосибирск возникло желание сделать томографию (так, на всякий случай). Делали в МТЦ СО РАН на томографе Philips Intera Achieva 1.5T


----------



## Ell (2 Янв 2008)

mmn написал(а):


> Про протрузию до 7мм я нашел только один топик и тот практически годичной давности, за год же возможно что-то изменилось.
> Ну и кроме того, я считаю, что человеческий организм - штука достаточно уникальная и индивидуальная



смысл грыжи и протрузии от размеров практически не зависит.

да, организм - штука уникальная. посему есть смысл поговорить о Вашем видении ситуации.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Янв 2008)

mmn написал(а):


> Всем добрый день.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mmn (2 Янв 2008)

Ell написал(а):


> посему есть смысл поговорить о Вашем видении ситуации.


Моё видение ситуации следующее. Судя по тому, что я читал о протрузиях и грыжах, основное различие между ними в том, что фиброзное кольцо остается целым. И соответственно лечение протрузии менее длительное, чем грыжи. Поправьте, если ошибаюсь.
Так вот сейчас у меня возникло ярко выраженное желание привести свой позвоночник в порядок, но делать это хотелось бы чётко и размеренно, а не мечась между разными комплексами гимнастик, тренажерами и т.п.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Т. е. ничего серьёзного, в том и нет серьёзного отношения к проблеме.


Согласен, однако как я сказал выше, сейчас возникло желание избавиться от данных проблем, и надеюсь желание это не пропадет в скором времени.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А вам и не надо считать, размеры на снимке и на экране монитора врача в момент исследования не совпадают.


Я размеры смотрел на томограмме на диске в eFilm Lite, который мне дали в томоцентре. Не думаю, что наши глаза как-то принципиально различаются.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Хотя часто и в описаниях есть несогласованность и поэтому хотелось бы посмотреть на снимки.


Если у вас есть возможность посмотреть, я могу отправить полную томограмму (правда её размер ~100mb) либо отдельно взятые снимки. За ссылки спасибо, уже читал и стараюсь следовать изложенным рекомендациям.

P.S. Собственно целью данного топика (хотя конечно вероятность и не особо велика) я преследую поиск врача, который бы мог заочно (а в последствии возможно и очно) посмотреть томограмму, дать собственное заключение, проконсультировать и назначить лечение.


----------



## nopain (2 Янв 2008)

Судя по всему у Вас аналитический подход применяется к любой проблеме, в том числе и к обсуждаемой.
Так вот, Вы проанализировали, но не прочувствовали скорбные истории этого форума - почему люди обращаются сюда как им кажется с последней надеждой, но больше здесь не появляются, и почему многие вопросы остаются без желаемого нами  ответа.

Дай бог, чтобы проблема разрешилась именно по тому плану, который Вы наметили для себя.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Янв 2008)

nopain написал(а):


> почему люди обращаются сюда как им кажется с последней надеждой, но больше здесь не появляются, и почему многие вопросы остаются без желаемого нами  ответа



Простите, но желаемое не всегда совпадает с возможностями. 
Задача в том, чтобы заставить человека не получать ответы, а понимать проблему, а уж как получается....

Добавлено через 9 минут 


> Моё видение ситуации следующее. Судя по тому, что я читал о протрузиях и грыжах, основное различие между ними в том, что фиброзное кольцо остается целым. И соответственно лечение протрузии менее длительное, чем грыжи. Поправьте, если ошибаюсь.


Правильно, только зависимость не прямая. Да и 100% судить о состоянии диска даже по МРТ, невозможно.



> Так вот сейчас у меня возникло ярко выраженное желание привести свой позвоночник в порядок, но делать это хотелось бы чётко и размеренно, а не мечась между разными комплексами гимнастик, тренажерами и т.п.


Желание правильное, но все что вы перечислили не зависит вида и размера грыжи, больше зависит от клинических проявлений. Наиболее важно это для тех, кто будет работать над восстановлением стереотипа движений. Он либо будет восстанавливать подвижность в поражённом ПДС либо нет. Да и тут есть разногласия между врачами.



> Я размеры смотрел на томограмме на диске в eFilm Lite, который мне дали в томоцентре. Не думаю, что наши глаза как-то принципиально различаются. Если у вас есть возможность посмотреть, я могу отправить полную томограмму (правда её размер ~100mb) либо отдельно взятые снимки.


Это разумно, выставить надо для всех. Используйте один из фотосайтов.



> P.S. Собственно целью данного топика (хотя конечно вероятность и не особо велика) я преследую поиск врача, который бы мог заочно (а в последствии возможно и очно) посмотреть томограмму, дать собственное заключение, проконсультировать и назначить лечение.



Для этого надо смотреть не только на ответы в вашем топике, но и а ответы специалистов вообще!


----------



## mmn (2 Янв 2008)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Он либо будет восстанавливать подвижность в поражённом ПДС либо нет.


Не совсем понял, что такое ПДС. Желание у меня конечно же иметь полноценно функционирующий позвоночник и возможность заниматься тем, чем могут заниматься люди со здоровым позвоночником. Однако, как это печально, желания не всегда соответствуют действительности.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это разумно, выставить надо для всех. Используйте один из фотосайтов.


Выкладываю часть томограммы. На второй картинке на нечетных рядах показаны соответствующие места проекций.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Для этого надо смотреть не только на ответы в вашем топике, но и ответы специалистов вообще!


Конечно, поэтому я читаю не только данный форум, но и другие.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Янв 2008)

> Не совсем понял, что такое ПДС.



Позвоночный двигательный сегмент-два позвонка и диск между ними.



> Желание у меня конечно же иметь полноценно функционирующий позвоночник и возможность заниматься тем, чем могут заниматься люди со здоровым позвоночником. Однако, как это печально, желания не всегда соответствуют действительности.


А где вы нашли людей со здоровым позвоночником? Есть люди которые не знают (или знают) о проблеме и ведут себя так, как будто у них "здоровый" позвоночник. И почему вы решили, что именно это поведение правильное?
Вот мужик поднял мешок в 50 кг, вы считаете правильно. И я считаю, что правильно, только при условии, что он тренирован, привычен к этому труду и делает это биомеханически правильно. И пр этом, я почти уверен, что у него есть грыжи дисков и периодически они болят и пару раз очень сильно, пока жизнь не научила его *правильному.*



> Выкладываю часть томограммы. На второй картинке на нечетных рядах показаны соответствующие места проекций.


Есть у вас грыжа, и размер не важен (в 7мм можно её уложить), а от то, что пульпозного ядра нет-важно. Это значит, что биомеханника в данном ПДС нарушена. Восстановление её полностью в полном объёме, по мнению многих специалистов, невозможно. Хотя есть и те, кто утверждает обратное (посмотрите сайты доктора Зинчука, доктора Данилова, я скорее частичный оптимист). Переживать за это не надо, т.к. позвоночник устроен таким образом, что соседние ПДС берут на себя эту функцию и скорее надо переживать за них.


----------



## nopain (3 Янв 2008)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Простите, но желаемое не всегда совпадает с возможностями.
> Задача в том, чтобы заставить человека не получать ответы, а понимать проблему, а уж как получается....



Я надеюсь, что автор темы поймет, что его проблема не решится парой дежурных посещений врача, которого ему кто-нибудь порекомендует.
И вопросы его уже будут другими.
Что он правильно сделал - это обратился сюда не слишком поздно.

А отсутствие ответов, это очень жаль, так как люди здесь ждут именно их. Хотя про возможности - все верно.


----------



## mmn (3 Янв 2008)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А где вы нашли людей со здоровым позвоночником?


А я разве говорил, что нашел таких людей? Однако желания это все равно не меняет.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Есть у вас грыжа, и размер не важен (в 7мм можно её уложить)


Я предполагал, что найдется человек, который посмотрев на томограмму, скажет, что это грыжа, поэтому и задал вопрос в пером посте: "Может кто объяснит, как *на томограмме* различают протрузию и грыжу?"
Желательно, чтобы вы показали наглядно, в чем отличие протрузии от грыжи. Из того, что я читал, отсутсвие (или уменьшение) пульпозного ядра может быть как при протрузии, так и при грыже. Также по сагиттальной проекции, однозначно определить протрузия это или грыжа нельзя. Поэтому остается аксиальная проекция, но к сожалению у меня нет наглядных примеров томограмм с протрузиями и грыжами для сравнения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Янв 2008)

Думаю, что в вашем случае вывод о протрузии был сделан на основании сохранения задней продольной связки и широкого основания выпячивания.
Но моё мнение, при такой форме выпячивания, с провисанием вниз и отсутствием пульползного ядра, надо говорить о проляпсе.


----------



## mmn (4 Янв 2008)

Спасибо за разъяснение. Хотелось бы также выслушать другие мнения, вот только активность форума после наступления нового года как-то спала.

И еще хочу спросить у вас об ортопедических матрасах. В вышеупомянутой статье рекомендуется использование матрасов "Ortorelax" и "Detensor". Возможности купить первый на данный момент нет, а второй вполне. Каким из этих матрасов пользуетесь вы? Также я посмотрел остальную продукцию "Detensor" - кроме матраса с силой вытяжения 5% есть также терапевтический мат 18%. Пользовались ли вы им, и есть ли смысл в его использовании в моем случае? Понравились еще их кресла, правда немного смущает цена, хотя конечно позвоночник новый и за такую цену не купить. Теперь думаю в целесообразности их использования... Заранее спасибо за ответы.


----------



## abelar (4 Янв 2008)

mmn написал(а):


> Несколько лет назад зимой достаточно болезненно упал и ударил копчик.  С тех пор как раз и стали появляться боли в пояснице. обращаться, и как много времени займут лечебные процедуры.




Если что-то мяукает как кошка,царапается как кошка и выглядит как кошка... то это скорее всего КОШКА! (Конфуций, очень давно...)
Осмелюсь предположить, что как раз снимка (обычного рентгеновского) копчика у Вас и нет! А дело - то в нем, родимом...aiwan


----------



## mmn (4 Янв 2008)

abelar написал(а):


> Осмелюсь предположить, что как раз снимка (обычного рентгеновского) копчика у Вас и нет! А дело - то в нем, родимом...aiwan


Снимок есть, вот только после переезда не могу его в данный момент найти.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Янв 2008)

> И еще хочу спросить у вас об ортопедических матрасах. В вышеупомянутой статье рекомендуется использование матрасов "Ortorelax" и "Detensor". Возможности купить первый на данный момент нет, а второй вполне.


 Если по цене, то наоборот.



> Каким из этих матрасов пользуетесь вы?


Я хитрый, оставил свой пружинный матрас, а сверху накладка толщиной 9 см.


> Также я посмотрел остальную продукцию "Detensor" - кроме матраса с силой вытяжения 5% есть также терапевтический мат 18%. Пользовались ли вы им, и есть ли смысл в его использовании в моем случае?


Пользовался и может одним из первых в России, и давал заключение об эффективности. Смысл есть. 


> Понравились еще их кресла, правда немного смущает цена, хотя конечно позвоночник новый и за такую цену не купить. Теперь думаю в целесообразности их использования... Заранее спасибо за ответы.


Посмотрите "Орторелакс". Только всё это не панацея. Один штрих в картине.
 Правда иногда штрих-картина.


----------



## Ell (6 Янв 2008)

mmn написал(а):


> P.S. Собственно целью данного топика (хотя конечно вероятность и не особо велика) я преследую поиск врача, который бы мог заочно (а в последствии возможно и очно) посмотреть томограмму, дать собственное заключение, проконсультировать и назначить лечение.



А смысл и задачи данного форума несколько  иные.
У нас здесь не базар, где специалисты на продаже.
Кстати, все координаты специалистов открыты для обозрения.



mmn написал(а):


> Хотелось бы также выслушать другие мнения, вот только активность форума после наступления нового года как-то спала.



Так ведь не роботы консультируют. Или Вы жаждете 24-х часовых консультаций?
Вы работайте, а я покопаюсь в вас?

Я прошу Вас корректнее вести себя.


----------



## mmn (10 Янв 2008)

Ell написал(а):


> У нас здесь не базар, где специалисты на продаже.


Вот уж не ожидал столь негативной реакции.



Ell написал(а):


> Так ведь не роботы консультируют. Или Вы жаждете 24-х часовых консультаций?
> Вы работайте, а я покопаюсь в вас?


Процитированный вами пост, упреком не являлся, так что мне снова не совсем ясна подобная реакция. Но ежели чем задел, приношу искренние извинения.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если по цене, то наоборот.


Тут скорее проблема не финансового плана, а территориального.


----------

